# [MSN] Client jabberet msn en mode console

## zerros

Bonjour,

Auriez-vous un client à me conseiller comme client msn, jabber et irc en mode console svp ?

J'ai chercher du côté de irssi, mais je n'ai tellement rien pigé, que je voudrai au moins en installer un autre

en attendant d'arriver à le faire fonctionner :s

----------

## guilc

 *zerros wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Auriez-vous un client à me conseiller comme client msn, jabber et irc en mode console svp ?
> 
> J'ai chercher du côté de irssi, mais je n'ai tellement rien pigé, que je voudrai au moins en installer un autre
> ...

 

Pourtant, irssi c'est ce qui se faite de mieux pour IRC en console. Certains préfèrent bitchx, mais perso, c'est (enfin c'était, irc j'ai arrêté) irssi.

Pour MSN/jabber, y a centerim qui est pas mal (ex-centericq)

----------

## zerros

Merci.

En fait irssi me tente bien pcq il intègre de base un client irc, mais il permet aussi de se connecter

à jabber (donc ggogle talk) et à MSN via des plugins.

Par contre n'ayant pas encore trouvé comment l'utiliser, je teste centerim..

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Pour IRC tu peux regarder du côté de net-irc/weechat aussi.

Sinon pour avoir accès aux autres réseaux via IRC tu as net-im/bitlbee ou net-im/minbif.

----------

## barul

+1 pour bitlbee, j'aime beaucoup aussi. Certains me disent que minbif est beaucoup mieux, mais bitlbee a très bien fait ce que je lui demande de faire jusque là, donc je n'ai pas de raison de changer.

----------

